# Athel Anco ship mates from the past



## stmarys (Nov 16, 2012)

Heres a few names that someone may recall, Chief Eng's Graham Hawes, Jack Russell, Stan Steel, Bertie Long, Neil Widdas. Graham Hargreaves. 2nd Engineers, Russ Charlton, John Duffy, Brian Garret ( dispensated) Ships involved Anco Empress/Sceptre/Templar/Duke between 73 and 76. Junior Eng. Gary Benson, Gordan Clarke. 3rd Eng. Ollie Grunwell, Paul Nicolin ( mauritious). Pat Brady (Glasgow) I sailed with them all and a few more that I am trying to recall, anyone else know these people sad to say some may have died especially the Chiefs. Thanks Martin G (Pint)


----------



## Bill Greig (Jul 4, 2006)

Martin,
I sailed with Gary Benson on the Post Champion, he was 4th Eng at the time, this was early to mid 1977, I was Sparkie on secondment from P&O GCD.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## stmarys (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re shipmates Athel Anco*

Hi Bill, Sorry but your names not familiar to me, but regarding Gary Benson I sailed with him several times, the first being in 75 on the Anco Sceptre he was a junior Eng at the time, I then sailed with him on the Anco Templar in late 77 he was still a junior eng then as well, don't know when he was promoted to 4th or 3 OT as they called them in Panocean, I did a couple of trips on the Post ships after the union with Anco. Post Runner january 77 to august 77 I was there when she was sold to the Argentines and renamed ArgenPuma. ( one of the happiest ships I ever sailed on and had some really good times on the " Runner " ) Then Post Challenger in august 78 to december 78, then I went to college in Jan 79 to sit my 2nd eng ticket, the time I knew Gary I was sailing as 4th and 3rd Eng. Remember him well because we had a long and hard working trip on the Sceptre in 75 have some photos somewhere of us in Japan, think it was yokohama. Thanks for your reply, Regards Martin G


----------



## Bill Greig (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Martin,
maybe he was still 5th Eng on the Champion, the memory is a bit foggy. I only did the one trip with Panocean but thoroughly enjoyed it. Other names I remember from that ship - Old Man Neil Hayward, Chief Eng. Ian Hewson, both fine gentlemen. Chief Steward was Ken Ollie from Newcastle. If I remember any more I'll drop you a line.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## Hayhurst (Aug 18, 2015)

Does anyone know of " Alex Engel " my last contact with him was when he was Cpt " MV LERT " OF Leck Shipping London, Late 70s early 80s.
Also, " Mike Sibotan " Last heard of, Delph N/Holland.


----------

